# New Arrivals



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

Smiths Empire










Avia










LeGant










Rodania Sport










Herma de Lux










The first two are keepers for now, but I'm still undecided on the last three


----------



## JL Smout (Dec 8, 2011)

I like that Rodania. It's probably my favourite one of the five.


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

JL Smout said:


> I like that Rodania. It's probably my favourite one of the five.


 I reckon it's destined for fleabay in the New Year, can't seem to grow to like it very much

John


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

john87300 said:


> JL Smout said:
> 
> 
> > I like that Rodania. It's probably my favourite one of the five.
> ...


You really need to like the early 70's case styles for a watch like that. :wink2: That LeGant may be alright though. 

Later,

William


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

William_Wilson said:


> john87300 said:
> 
> 
> > JL Smout said:
> ...


I've put the Herma on Fleabay already, just TOO gold for me, the older I get the more I appreciate the more "frugal" looking watches of the 50's and 60's that I lusted after as a kid and never got to owning back then, when all I had was a "boys" watch from the CoOp in Wood Green, bought with my mother's "divi" I think!


----------

